
Low Carb Diet: Fat or Fiction? [YouTube] - koolhead17
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GUIBNKnT1M
======
gaspoweredcat
people bemoan all sorts of foods for this or that but the bottom line is there
is no one size fits all solution, what works for one person will not work for
another.

Take me for example, a person with many issues with food that has led me to a
diet that consists almost entirely of bread, pasta and cheese (seriously if im
not either eating pasta and cheese or a pizza its a rare day) i have never
been to the gym and i dont do any form of exercise without a point (eg ill
happily walk 3 or 4 miles to get somewhere but i wouldnt walk without
somewhere to be) I also eat plenty of crap snacks like biscuits, chocolate and
such along with drinking tons of coffee (always with 2 sugars)

so youd probably expect me to be huge right? nope im thin as a rake at 64Kg
and have no physical issues at all. These fad diets may work for some but by
no means will they work for everyone, our bodies are just too different

